# Congo & friends



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been practicing- following the sticky on this thread. Thanks for the great info. Just fighting a bit of noise.
Eos 60d - standard lens.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Those are some nice young congos :icon_excl Feed them up on some live food and you'll have stunners in no time.

Also great photography skills, I have a wicked time trying to capture my congos.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

love it! I am being patient with getting my 92g corner set up right now. Plan on having a big school of congos in it!


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pictures. Congo tetras are awesome.


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice pics, and yes congos are very beautiful , I just took a few pics of mine :


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pics. Here's one I took with my 60D a while back. Having a fast lens or using flash above tank and/or extra light helps:


Congo Tetra by naturalaquascapedesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Beautiful fish! Lovely images as well. I can't wait till my guy matures. He was less than an inch a couple of months ago when I picked him up.

I would be feeding him live now except the local LFS are so lame they do not sell brine shrimp eggs. I am going to have to order online.


----------

